# Holiday cheer



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

[Bzz Bzz]

Just received an email I decided to share with you folks:

"I would like to share an experience with all of you, it has to do with
drinking and driving.

Some of us know people, including myself, who have had brushes with the
authorities on their way home from a night out. Well, I for one have now done something about it.

The other night I was out for dinner and a few drinks with some
friends. After having far too much wine and knowing full well I was
wasted, I did something Ive never done before. I took a bus home. I
arrived home safely and without incident, which was a real surprise,
as I had never driven a bus before."

HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

wakka wakka


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I got that last night as well. Had a chuckle to my self, I must say.


----------

